# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Super high liver enzimes

## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

I guys just got a phone call from the dr telling me that my liver enzymes are above 1000 and cholesterol 500 and I'm only on t prop 150mg eod and anavar 60 Ed for 5weeks now

I'm 35 5'7 and 79kg bf 10% 
What should I do 

I've been on hgh 3iu Ed for the past 3month

----------


## redz

Start with dropping your an avar.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Were you fasted when you had your blood drawn?

And I agree with Redz about the anavar .

----------


## ppwc1985

Are you taking any on cycle support like NAC, you should be when using orals. I use 2400 mg NAC when running var.

----------


## MrFreshmaker

Anavar definitely raises cholesterol,not sure about the liver though!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Thx guys for the fast reply 
I take liver support with milk thistle

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

U guys think I should drop the test

----------


## ppwc1985

> Thx guys for the fast reply I take liver support with milk thistle


 Milk thistle for liver support on aas is a waste of money. NAC is far superior. No I would just drop the var.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Milk thistle for liver support on aas is a waste of money. NAC is far superior. No I would just drop the var.


 thx man will do

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Some Drs are telling me I have to rest and not eat protein and shit ???

----------


## Mr.BB

Stop using everything, except test trt dose.

Do what doctors tell you, you have no spare liver!

Stop the gh, which I suspect is no from script...

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Stop using everything, except test trt dose. Do what doctors tell you, you have no spare liver! Stop the gh, which I suspect is no from script...


 what do u mean by no from script? Sorry I don't get it

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

He is saying your hgh is not from script. 
How do you get your hgh?

----------


## Ashop

> I guys just got a phone call from the dr telling me that my liver enzymes are above 1000 and cholesterol 500 and I'm only on t prop 150mg eod and anavar 60 Ed for 5weeks now
> 
> I'm 35 5'7 and 79kg bf 10% 
> What should I do 
> 
> I've been on hgh 3iu Ed for the past 3month



Get on some Synthergine immediately. Ive seen it work numerous times through real life lab work.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> He is saying your hgh is not from script. How do you get your hgh?


 I get my hgh from the pharmacy its pharma grade norditropin pen 15iu where I live roids and peptides are leagally sold in all pharmacies of counter

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Ok guys I stopped the var and hgh and still on the test and I feel perfect my belirubin is 3 though should I stop working out or will this subside with the liver Supps and anavar discontinue cause normally without taking steroids if ur belirubin is 3 u have to rest completely dose this also apply to my case??? 
Pls advise I'm devastated

----------


## Mr.BB

Ok, have your doctor ruled out hepatitis and gallstones (causing biliar tract obstruction)? You need to blood test for hepatitis and ultrasound test for gallstones, have you done this?

If above has been ruled out and you are not an alcoholic (just stating all options here), it is a reaction to a drug. If HGH is from pharmacy, and not one of these its most likely from the anavar . Wondering if anavar is from pharmacy too??

If it was me, I would most certainly follow medical advice and stop working out and eating protein, as this will increase bilirubin. Dont worry you will not lose much muscle and whatever you lose will easily be gained again.

Start taking UCDA (ursofalk - ursodeoxycholic acid) as its much better than nac ot milk thistle, ask your doctor about it.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Ok, have your doctor ruled out hepatitis and gallstones (causing biliar tract obstruction)? You need to blood test for hepatitis and ultrasound test for gallstones, have you done this? If above has been ruled out and you are not an alcoholic (just stating all options here), it is a reaction to a drug. If HGH is from pharmacy, and not one of these its most likely from the anavar. Wondering if anavar is from pharmacy too?? If it was me, I would most certainly follow medical advice and stop working out and eating protein, as this will increase bilirubin. Dont worry you will not lose much muscle and whatever you lose will easily be gained again. Start taking UCDA (ursofalk - ursodeoxycholic acid) as its much better than nac ot milk thistle, ask your doctor about it.


 thx for the reply
I'm getting the test for hepatitis a in a couple of hours Hep b and c are negative( gallstones didn't do that) I'll ask my doc about it
Var is underground called meditech but tried it before 3 years back and got a lot of friends on it whith no prob 
I think I'll wait and see the results of hep a

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

These are the things I'm using that are not pharma grade

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Why would you use underground gear when you can get pharma grade legally?
Do you live in Mexico?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Why would you use underground gear when you can get pharma grade legally? Do you live in Mexico?


 I live in Egypt but the test prop in the pharmacy is 2cc per 100ml so I'll have to inject 3cc eod and it's not that convinent 
But after this insident I think I'll switch to pharma grade test prop 
Any way I got great results so still confused

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> I guys just got a phone call from the dr telling me that my liver enzymes are above 1000 and cholesterol 500 and I'm only on t prop 150mg eod and anavar 60 Ed for 5weeks now
> 
> I'm 35 5'7 and 79kg bf 10% 
> What should I do 
> 
> I've been on hgh 3iu Ed for the past 3month


are you sure your var is not winny? winny is pretty harsh blood and is often faked as var.

I rec getting on some NAC too

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> are you sure your var is not winny? winny is pretty harsh blood and is often faked as var. I rec getting on some NAC too


 with underground gear ur never sure of a thing I'll keep u guys updated I'll get the hepatitis results and post them

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Id take UDCA at 250mg/day for around 4-6 weeks. Then I would supplement regularly with NAC. 600mgs/day while just on your trt dose. When on a cycle up the NAC to 1200mgs/day.
The UDCA will work now to treat your condition. The NAC will serve you well to prevent it from reoccurring once the udca has it under control.

----------


## Mr.BB

Thats a light dosage jimmy.

Normal dosage is 10mg per kilo.

Im on 1000mgs per day.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Id take UDCA at 250mg/day for around 4-6 weeks. Then I would supplement regularly with NAC. 600mgs/day while just on your trt dose. When on a cycle up the NAC to 1200mgs/day. The UDCA will work now to treat your condition. The NAC will serve you well to prevent it from reoccurring once the udca has it under control.


 guys I'm not on trt this is my third cycle first two were 3 and 4 years ago 
Good news now hep a is negative so the var must have been stanazol or sth

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

So now Can I continue the test prop alone at 150 eod ???
As the doc said now it doesn't have a relation to me resting it's a toxin and I already stopped it 
Opinions pls

----------


## Juced_porkchop

I would say test is fine to continue IMO. avoid orals

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Was an ultrasound of the liver ordered?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> I would say test is fine to continue IMO. avoid orals


 will do that ??

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Was an ultrasound of the liver ordered?


 no it wasn't

----------


## PrettyPlease?

> no it wasn't


and you are on no other medication, OTC or otherwise? 

Also not sure if you answered my original question but were you fasted when you had your blood drawn?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Thats a light dosage jimmy.
> 
> Normal dosage is 10mg per kilo.
> 
> Im on 1000mgs per day.


Wow that seems like a lot but I do know some use it higher than I do so perhaps my suggestion is on the conservative side. I will even go 250mgs EOD if enzymes arent that bad.

OP I apologize, not sure where I came up with the trt thing. Thats fine. None of my advice really changes anyway. Id still take 600mgs/day Nac off cycle, 1200mgs/day while on.

----------


## Mr.BB

> Wow that seems like a lot but I do know some use it higher than I do so perhaps my suggestion is on the conservative side. I will even go 250mgs EOD if enzymes arent that bad.


Doctor prescribed 750mg, but I upped it... he doesnt know how much I weight

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Doctor prescribed 750mg, but I upped it... he doesnt know how much I weight


Learn something new everyday. Thanks for the info. Ill prob stick with the lower doses as they seem to work. Heck hopefully I wont even need to take it but if I do ill stay low as long as it works. If not its good to know I have a lot of room to increase dosage safely.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Wow that seems like a lot but I do know some use it higher than I do so perhaps my suggestion is on the conservative side. I will even go 250mgs EOD if enzymes arent that bad. OP I apologize, not sure where I came up with the trt thing. Thats fine. None of my advice really changes anyway. Id still take 600mgs/day Nac off cycle, 1200mgs/day while on.


 no need to apologize and I'm the one that should thank u for ur concern I'll try to get my hands on nac cheers ?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> and you are on no other medication, OTC or otherwise? Also not sure if you answered my original question but were you fasted when you had your blood drawn?


 I wasn't fasted and no I'm on no meds

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

I started to feel sort of fatigued today so I decided the following 
I'm switching to test e cause I can get that pharma grade and I'll take 250 mgs every week for two weeks and stop working out and I'll take it easy on the protein 
I'll then redo the test till my values are ok then I'll increase the dose again to 500 weekly test e thill the end of my 12 weeks 
So it will be Ike the slingshot system 
What do u guys think 
4weeks blast 2weeks cruise then 6 weeks blast if all is fine

----------


## Thyroid_cursed77

> Are you taking any on cycle support like NAC, you should be when using orals. I use 2400 mg NAC when running var.


 I picked up some NAC myself. Do you know what function it plays in keeping liver enzymes in control? Anyways, won't your doctor give you the correct regime of correcting this issue. The roids are not illegal, so just tell him what your doing and take his medical advice. If it's come off it for awhile, do so. You can try again later. Your health is most important. Can't lift if your all messed up.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

> I wasn't fasted and no I'm on no meds


If you were not fasted than you can at least disregard your cholesterol reading.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> I picked up some NAC myself. Do you know what function it plays in keeping liver enzymes in control?


NAC is metabolized in the body to glutathione. This is one of the primary ways NAC improves/repairs/restores proper liver function. Glutathione is one of the most powerful antioxidants known. It helps the liver by improving bile flow, addressing one of the primary issues for elevated liver enzymes in our case, which is aas induced choleostasis.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

The doc told me not to take anything and just rest and eat and drink lots of juice fruits and sugars and to take it easy on the protein 
Another doc said I could continue the test and just rest for a week 
So what I will do is the following 
I'll switch to test e 250 every 3rdd and take it easy this week and when I get back to working out hopefully the test e will kick in slowly and I'll get of by the end of week 12 as I can't take the pct meds now 
What do u guys think

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Rest for the week. Stay hydrated but not overly hydrated. Drop the oral and retest in a little more than week fasted.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Rest for the week. Stay hydrated but not overly hydrated. Drop the oral and retest in a little more than week fasted.


 will do thanks

----------

